# Polysorbate 20 and Polysorbate 80... what's the difference?



## AshleyR

The supplier I use only carries Polysorbate 20. There are a few recipes I want to try that call for Polysorbate 80 - what's the difference between the two? Can I use the 20 in place of the 80 without any major problems?


----------



## Asil02

I did a little "research" on a while back and the best I can come up with is that you can use either one. It seems that poly 20 is used more in cosmetics than poly 80. Apparently poly 20 is less viscous and will make a less stiff product...such as scrubs, etc. From what I have read they are both nonionic surfactants and emulsifiers. So I am deducting that either one will work just fine. I have found that with the bath bombs I recently made with poly 80 they foam more than fizz. When I don't use the poly 80 they fizz more but the tub seems to be more slippery. Also the polysorbate 80 or 20 will help with tub ring when using the bath bombs. I can't decide if I like the poly 80 or not just yet. It seems that the bath bombs I made with it also took FOREVER to dry out and become hard. I will just keep playing and working toward figuring out what I like.
I hope this helps...even if just a little. 

Edit: Oh! And Polysorbate 20 seems to work better in things like linen sprays or room sprays...things like that that you don't want to foam. It is the gentler of all the polysorbates. Polysorbate 80 is more for things that will foam...like bath bombs, foaming bath salts and the like.


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks a lot!  I actually ordered the 20 just a few minutes ago. I'm hoping to use it in bath bombs and a sugar scrub. Glad to hear it is the more popular one for stuff like this!


----------



## Asil02

You're welcome.  Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## LJA

*Re: Polysorbate 20 and Polysorbate 80... what's the differen*



			
				AshleyR said:
			
		

> The supplier I use only carries Polysorbate 20. There are a few recipes I want to try that call for Polysorbate 80 - what's the difference between the two? Can I use the 20 in place of the 80 without any major problems?



Ashley, if you have "Vitamin World" there in Canada, they carry Polysorbate 80.  That way you won't have to order it, if you can just pop in there.


----------



## grandmary

AshleyR said:


> The supplier I use only carries Polysorbate 20. There are a few recipes I want to try that call for Polysorbate 80 - what's the difference between the two? Can I use the 20 in place of the 80 without any major problems?


Hi AshleyR -- I just found this forum today. Really glad I did! I think this link will help you with your search. SoapLab Malaysia: What is the Difference Between Polysorbate 20 vs Polysorbate 80? It has a lot of really good information. Hope this helps! grandmary


----------



## amd

This post is from 2009. It is our forum culture to avoid necroposting. It is recommended that instead of posting on old threads, and you feel you have information to share, to start a new thread.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## grandmary

amd said:


> This post is from 2009. It is our forum culture to avoid necroposting. It is recommended that instead of posting on old threads, and you feel you have information to share, to start a new thread.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


sorry I didn't even realize how old the thread was. I will learn. thanks.


----------

